# Everything Comes to an End



## hufflepuff (Jan 16, 2020)

*This is going to be a novel. Sorry but I'm using this to get it all out of my system.*
Basically, last Friday was my last day after 5 1/2 years. I start my new job Monday. I already miss Spot.


Five and a half years ago I got hired as an instocks and backroom TM for a brand new store not even through with planorama yet. Over time I became close to just about everyone from TM to STL and the store was essentially a family. Most of the leadership looked out for us and they were the epitome of what a leader should be. I constantly took opportunities to support other workcenters, to learn as much as I could, and to take advantage of all the options available to me although I happily wanted to remain at a TM (and eventually captain) level. Over the years the leadership rotated and there were good ones, bad ones, just like anywhere else. When RFID rolled out my team lead owned the process with me as their captain.. I loved RFID. When other stores got the process they sent their teams and leadership to be trained by my TL and myself. My STL at the time would get phonecalls from other STLs looking for help with their cycle scans and would hand the call off to me to walk them through it. I took a lot of pride in my work and my leadership made me feel appreciated. I left RFID behind when they requested that my focus be entirely on our new SFS team. We had a great core fulfillment team with an amazing team lead, high pack and guest experience standards, and solid workload that increased moreso once we became a Target Restock store. I've never cared more about a job and as Flex captain I put _everything_ I had into helping my TL run things smoothly.

That team lead left the company for a better opportunity.. a team lead with twelve years of experience and knowledge. Then our ETL Log left, and our STL left. We went through a few leadership changes and ended up with a TL without fulfillment or log experience and an ETL who had been with the company for roughly a year. Best practice dropped. Pick and pack standards, guest experience, etc. It all went down the drain. The store was a mess on every level, including lost equipment and keys. Our new fulfillment/gm tl couldn't keep their gm blocks under control without using the fulfillment team for that workload instead. Mysteriously our workload got decimated around that same time. Nothing but Target Restock, which wouldn't have been taken away as the only store in the area still participating in it.

Then the manipulative TL started to make comments. Soon enough they found problems with me and I became public enemy #1... leads huddled up in the TLO shooting me dirty looks. I was on the verge of tears constantly but felt there was nothing I could do but keep quiet. Until another team member, who was also keeping it to themselves, let slip to me that they were having problems too. I went to HR and called it a toxic work environment. From comments they made about the team, to the day that I spent my meal break hysterically crying in my car (and had to go home early because I couldn't stop shaking after). One day, after I snapped to another ETL, my TL pulled me into an office. I'm already nauseous because just their voice on the walkie was a trigger to me at that point. I requested another TL be in there with us, so of course mine twisted their story and lied about things they had previously said. Maybe an hour later, TL calls me back into an office.. this time with HR. Twists the story some more, says that I just can't handle change, etc. As they're sitting next to me lying and I am in tears again, I tell HR I want to be moved out of the department. That doesn't happen, so I just agree to whatever they're saying so that I can leave the office. Nothing is going to change. Over time I found out about more team members who were having problems. I know how the hotline works and nothing would change in my store. This toxicity surrounded me for months.

I've watched my store fall apart over the last year. I can't be there anymore, but at the same time it's heartbreaking. I almost couldn't bring myself to press that last End Work button. Over the last week I've disconnected from Target's workday server to connect to my new one. I've changed the work address on my gps to the new one. And all these stupid little things just upset me all over again. I genuinely love that store and I honestly never really intended on leaving anytime soon, despite viper or modernization or whatever it would have shown up as in the end.

I worry about the team I left behind with them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey, don’t worry about the store or the team, try to find some peace. I know its not easy to start anew after a half decade of pushing carts or kissing butts, butt , just know you/we have the ability to adapt and move on.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 16, 2020)

Let it all go. I worked for my previous company for over 30 years. Got a little choked up as I walked across the parking lot for the last time, then got in my car, drove away and never looked back. That was two and half years ago and it feels like another life. Do not miss it at all.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 17, 2020)

You miss something that no longer exists at spot. Integrity, fast fun friendly, clean stores etc. Of course you miss the contacts you made. The reality is the Target you remember fondly is gone forever. There are other places that still value their team, integrity and honesty.  Look forward, find the space that makes you happy again. You know that you gave it your all, maybe too much. You were in a toxic enviroment and its time to breath fresh air again. I have seen firsthand this bullying mentality, the lets force person x out. Just know that in life what goes around comes around. It really does. My old STL and HR are living proof of that


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 17, 2020)

Good luck on the new job the spot should have cared about you more. Soon the new job will be like home. You didn't need that toxic environment anyway.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 17, 2020)

Fuck 'em all.  Good luck with the new gig!  Shitheads in every walk of life.  A friend is an airline pilot, assholes in the cockpit as well.  Erase the dog from your mind, focus on the new job, it will be better.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Jan 19, 2020)

This is how target operates, find a system,any system that is operating at high efficiency and completely break it down and start over. It is complete lunacy but that is what they do. You remember the working system and your good team-mates and that is what you need to carry forward into your new job not the toxic situation that caused the stress. Eventually those who are left will deal with it or leave too. Good-luck!


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you everyone. I know it's a little silly to be so attached to it, but watching them tank the department that I helped get to where it was just took a toll. But tomorrow is orientation at the new place so I am trying to look forward  although I'm so nervous I feel sick.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 19, 2020)

It is difficult, maybe devastating, to watch a successful department that you invested blood, sweat and tears in systematically destroyed by poor leadership, turned from a happy workplace into a toxic environment by a vindictive leader, and leaving friends behind can be heartbreaking. Don’t feel bad that you left, you were driven out of a toxic workplace and at least some your team will probably follow you out to better opportunities. Congrats on your new job and good luck!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 22, 2020)

You have to do what is right for you, not what is right for your employer. I have sacrificed mental and physical health at the altar of the business, and it's not worth it. Move forward and learn from the past for how far to stick with it and at what point to cut bait instead.


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2020)

One month later... Friday was my last day of classroom training. End of the day they showed us where our class will be located on the floor, we have our own row of desks for the hands-on stage of training. I feel like I retained nothing from classroom training and like I won't succeed at all... but I probably felt that way on my first instocks shifts too 🤷‍♀️ so just seeing where it goes. I like the people I'm training with and, while I miss my 30k-40k fulfillment steps, the office environment hasn't been too bad so far. Everyone seems nice.


----------



## 16yearswasted (Feb 16, 2020)

I have faith in you, @hufflepuff!!

You WILL succeed!!! Honestly, I don't think anyone remembers much from training. Take advantage of any and all training and development opportunities your company offers. Some companies offer a 24/7 app or website with all classroom trainings, role playing scenarios, presentations, etc all on one place.

I know what you mean!! I went from 40kish steps a day as HL and Overnight ETL to barely getting 10k as HR and AP ETL (except when I was LOD). Now that I'm still out of work, I have to take long laps around the house just to get 2k!

CONGRATS again, ENJOY your new life, and have faith in yourself!! Here's one of my favorite YTs...if we could just be like Jessica!!


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 26, 2020)

My new job has shut down due to corona and has everyone working remotely until they reopen. Including us trainees. I have told them I don't have the ability to work from home and I understand that this is unpaid time. They keep pushing me and inquiring why I can't and it's honestly making me so uncomfortable and pushing my privacy boundaries. Now HR wants to talk to me about it and says in my voicemail that it is the "only option". So I have a feeling I may be re applying at Target soon. At a different store, without my prior leadership. At least temporarily.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 26, 2020)

Whatever happens I wish you the best of luck. Stay safe during these trying times. Make sure to take care of your mental and emotional health at well as you do your physical health.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 26, 2020)

hufflepuff said:


> My new job has shut down due to corona and has everyone working remotely until they reopen. Including us trainees. I have told them I don't have the ability to work from home and I understand that this is unpaid time. They keep pushing me and inquiring why I can't and it's honestly making me so uncomfortable and pushing my privacy boundaries. Now HR wants to talk to me about it and says in my voicemail that it is the "only option". So I have a feeling I may be re applying at Target soon. At a different store, without my prior leadership. At least temporarily.


Take care of yourself.

If you don't mind Mom advice, maybe laying it out straight and blunt to HR will get them off your back and still preserve your job.  Unless the reason is that you've got bodies buried in the basement and the stench is making it hard to focus, having clarity instead of vague reasons is not a shameful thing.  And if you and your company do part ways, if they know the information flat out rather than vague conversation, it could be to your benefit for unemployment and possibly for discrimination issues.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 26, 2020)

Don't go back no matter how desperate you might be.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Lost the job today. After previously being told an unpaid LOA would work out. Was told I can reapply when the building reopens and go through the hiring again. First time in my life I've ever been termed in any way... thanks, Corona.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 24, 2020)

You should qualify for unemployment then, since it sounds like a lay off and not a fire for fault.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 24, 2020)

hufflepuff said:


> Lost the job today. After being told an unpaid LOA would work out. Was told I can reapply when the building reopens and go through the hiring again. First time in my life I've ever been termed in any way... thanks, Corona.


Is there more to this story because I thought the reason for a filed LOA was to save your position for a return date ?  
No offense but I can’t help wondering if your ‘seasonal’ replacement does better than the person their holding the spot for who do they decide to keep ?
i Have worked with a few seasonals that I think do a better job than the tm’s they are filling in for.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Is there more to this story because I thought the reason for a filed LOA was to save your position for a return date ?
> No offense but I can’t help wondering if your ‘seasonal’ replacement does better than the person their holding the spot for who do they decide to keep ?
> i Have worked with a few seasonals that I think do a better job than the tm’s they are filling in for.



There is no seasonal person filling my spot. My office is closed due to the pandemic and last I had heard I was going on an unpaid leave. Now they are letting me go instead.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 24, 2020)

hufflepuff said:


> There is no seasonal person filling my spot. My office is closed due to the pandemic and last I had heard I was going on an unpaid leave. Now they are letting me go instead.



Oh, oops, my bad.....I didn’t follow that you weren’t at Target .   Thanks for clarifying - I think hearing that would make a lot of tm’s on LOA anxious !
I’m sorry, that really sucks.
i think a lot of businesses are scaling back because business has slowed down.  Did you let them know you are willing to return if things ramp back up or did they leave you too bitter to ever return ?


----------



## No I in Team (Apr 26, 2020)

As one door closes, another door will open for you.

Don't go backwards. Progress moves only in one direction as I have learned over the years.

I made a terrible mistake returning to a very large company I once worked at.  The environment was akin to the atmosphere at Target. The result was that I found myself trying to escape with double the doubt it wasn't possible. That was decades ago and they're barely hanging on now. 

I learned a lesson and now know what to look for when I see the signs of emminent collapse. Sadly, I left a few good coworkers behind at several companies as they were literally paralyzed with fear and remaind to go down with ship.

It's going to get really uncomfortable given the situation you find yourself in now, but as time goes on you'll thank yourself for my turning around and running back into the burning barn.

Our situations at Target will get far worse going forward as the company leadership moves away from what it was intended to be to something it wasn't. We were named "Target" so we wouldn't be confused with being a Department Store.

 This event demonstrates that Target tanks on profitability on low margin sales. It's not modernization either. It is the combination of ASANTS, poor leadership from top to bottom, and the inability to measure correctly operational time sensitive task. Just brow beating you to work like your trying out for the Olympics is a stupid and wreckless way to compensate for piss poor internal operational processes. Our training program will only serve to keep attorneys in business in the future as accidents and wrongful terminations all continue to grow at an alarming rate.

You've made the right decision. Just keep moving forward and you will get to where you need to be.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 27, 2020)

No I in Team said:


> As one door closes, another door will open for you.
> 
> Don't go backwards. Progress moves only in one direction as I have learned over the years.
> 
> ...


I agree with this sentiment don’t go back. It will lead to feelings of sadness and feeling trapped. Don’t let them trap you back in for a paycheck or a sense of security. Your better than them. Hell everyone is better than them the corporate bastards.


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 27, 2020)

Planosss said it perfectly!   Enjoy your new job.  You can always stop in for a Spot visit whenever you want to see how your old team is doing.....what will be left of them!  Just remember the good times earlier in your experience like i do.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 2, 2020)

Y'all, I cannot believe I'm about to say this. But it's been almost six months since my new ex job closed it's office building.

I've got my former TL telling me to reapply to Spot.
My significant other reminding me how much I used to love Spot.
Former peers telling me I should reapply for leadership.

And almost eight months from my escape, when I told myself I was moving on and would never go back to retail, it seems the current goal is to try and get into a TL position. Ideally for my workcenter in my store since it was home.

I never wanted to be a lead in the past as was happy with my leadership and was content being a captain. But now, with the paygrade bumps, TL base is _almost_ what I had started at in the office job. Granted that job had profit sharing which I'll now never get my chance to see, as well so many other pros. But I do miss my sfs department.  And I was struggling in the new job. I wish I had been able to give it more time, but 2020 had other plans... and with the time I was there, I felt like I wasn't learning.

Who knows... we'll see what happens. If a position even becomes available. And if they'd even take me back.

I'm torn. I know it's moving backwards. But after this year I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 2, 2020)

I would say don't go back as long as you can hold out.  Now is a really rough time for retail workers in general, between contagious disease and people's responses to it.  Target specifically, hours are skimpy and demands are insane.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2020)

Apply at other jobs.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't have that many options.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 2, 2020)

I say go for it. You can always quit if you don't like it. A job's a job in these tough times.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2020)

It's 2020. Might not be your dream job, but it is a job.  My SFS peeps seem to get a lot of hours.  Definitely talk to someone about TL.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2020)

Now would be an ideal time going into Q4.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 3, 2020)

Take it. Jobs are hard to come by right now. Re-assess your satisfaction when you have that luxury.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 3, 2020)

No don't go back to a job that you had before get temp jobs or use workforce. Anything's better you left for reason and it will become clear the minute you start again.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 3, 2020)

Temp work is mentally hard work but it bulks up a resume.


----------

